# Mikis Theodorakis



## Perotin

Since Mikis Theodorakis hasn't been mentioned in this forum as yet, I decided to devote a thread to him. A Wikipedia quote: "Michael "Mikis" Theodorakis (Greek: Μιχαήλ (Μίκης) Θεοδωράκης [ˈmicis θeoðoˈɾacis]; born 29 July 1925) is a Greek songwriter of over 1000 songs and composer. He scored for the films Zorba the Greek (1964), Z (1969), and Serpico (1973). He is viewed as Greece's best-known living composer. Politically, he identified with the left until the late 1980s; in 1989 he ran as an independent candidate within the centre-right New Democracy party in order for the country to come out of the political crisis that had been created due to the numerous scandals of the government of Andreas Papandreou[14] and helped to establish a large coalition between conservatives, socialists and leftists. In 1990 he was elected to the parliament (as in 1964 and 1981), became a government minister under Constantine Mitsotakis, and fought against drugs and terrorism and for culture, education and better relations between Greece and Turkey. He continues to speak out in favor of left-liberal causes, Greek-Turkish-Cypriot relations, and against the War in Iraq. He has consistently opposed oppressive regimes and was a key voice against the Greek junta 1967-1974, which imprisoned him."

Mikis Theodorakis is very famous in Greece, as far as I know, but not in other parts of the world, unfortunately. Are you familiar with this composer? If not, I encourage you to get to know him better!

Here are some of his works that I've found interesting and enjoyable:


----------



## PetrB

I think it very much depends upon 'what generation' you arefrom if know of *Theodorakis* or not. Being pretty much a young adult when the film of the *Nikos Kazantzakis* novel _Zorba the Greek_ came out, I recall the music from this film music became, independent of the film, very generally and widely popular (one track, at least), the composer then becoming of course as widely known as the score 

If you want to know of another Greek composer who "did good" and of whom every Greek should know as one of their home-boy cultural icons generally held in a wide and good esteem, you should also look into *Nikos Skalkottas*, (a modern classical composer) who (I think) also has a dedicated thread in this category.


----------



## Morimur

There's a very obscure Greek composer by the name, Iannis Xenakis, who is also quite good. Anyone heard of him?

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mikis Theodorakis composed an oratorio Canto General, after Pablo Neruda's book of the same title for soloists, chorus and orchestra (with a large percussion ensemble demanding). First version in 7 movements premiered in 1975, then a revised version in 1981 with some numbers added up to 13 movements. With its very beautiful and inspiring melodies plus using some of Stravinsky's rhythmical innovations, it deserves more attention by music lovers, scholars and critics. Well, as usual, scorned by some snob people, taking it as a lower class type of music, but with no prejudice, I think it's a masterwork.


----------



## Guest

I have never listened to Theodorakis. But I love *Iannis Xenakis*, *Nikos Skalkottas*, and am also discovering *Georges Aperghis*.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Theodorakis was very famous in Persia (Iran) before the 1979 revolution. He was particularly recognized by leftist people for his two film-scores 'Zorba the Greek' and 'Z'. I was not born that time but as far as I've heard from olders, many people from the middle class used to dance the final scene Syrtaki (Known as Zorba's Dance) in clubs or bars. His song-settings after Yiannis Ritsos poems also packed in a cassette with the Persian translation by Ahmad Shāmloo the same time. Today - and to the new generation - he is almost a forgotten composer.


----------



## science

I like Theodrakis's Zorba, as PetrB mentioned. What else did he write?

(If the topic is Greek composers, don't miss Hadjidakis. He's my personal favorite Greek composer. The Agnes Baltsa album "Songs My Country Taught Me" has some songs by Theodrakis and Hadjidakis. If you like that... let me know!)


----------



## Perotin

I'm not that familiary with his œuvre, if you want to explore it more thoroughly, I would recommend you this site  as a good starting point.


----------



## Prodromides

science said:


> I like Theodrakis's Zorba, as PetrB mentioned. What else did he write?


Hi, science.

I created a thread on Mikis Theodorakis back in 2010 at the Film Score Monthly website.

Rather than re-type everything, here's the link:

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/posts.cfm?threadID=67592&forumID=1&archive=0

There's only one soundtrack album which offers listeners the more abrasive/"modern" side of Theodorakis and it's from a 1962 thriller called FIVE MILES TO MIDNIGHT.










In 1955, Theodorakis was a roommate with Iannis Xenakis when they were studying in France with Olivier Messiaen. Other Theodorakis film scores which display the early Theodorakis modernism include FACES IN THE DARK and SHADOW OF THE CAT.


----------



## Prodromides

One album of Theodorakis concert works resides in my Top 100 albums which I wrote about in this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20850-challenge-question-your-100-a-7.html


----------



## Autocrat

Theodorakis' _Requiem_ is well worth a listen.


----------



## Andante Largo

My favorite of his works are songs Méra Magioú (A day in May) and Se pótisa rodóstamo (I gave you rose-water to drink) with Agnes Baltsa vocal, and also Rhapsody for cello and orchestra, AST 306.


----------



## ZJovicic

He passed away on 02/09/2021.

This is his first symphony:


----------



## ZJovicic

Just listening to it for the first time... the last movement feels very familiar maybe even famous... I think I've heard it somewhere before, not even knowing it's from a Theodorakis symphony.


----------



## ZJovicic

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauthausen_Trilogy

This is considered his best work and has been described as the "most beautiful musical work ever written about the Holocaust", and as "an exquisite, haunting and passionate melody that moves Kambanellis' affecting words to an even higher level".

This is just a part of it:


----------



## ZJovicic

He also composed pop/folk songs:


----------

